# [BIETE] Domain



## venyl (3. August 2006)

Hallo, ich weiss nicht ob es das richtige Forum ist, mir fiel aber kein besseres ein, ich verkaufe die Domain http://www.schnipp-schnapp-weg-ist-die-domain.de !

Bei intresse einfach hier melden, Domain geht noch ca. ein jahr und kann verlängert werden...


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. August 2006)

Das ist nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
Es gibt spezielle Webseiten wo Du das machen kannst. In einem Hilfe-Forum ist sicherlich nicht unbedingt die richtige Stelle um etwas zu verkaufen. Ich vermute mal der Beitrag wird eh bald gelöscht


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

Hallo!

Verkaufen?
Du meinst wohl eher verschenken.
Abgesehen davon dass Referenzen fehlen aus denen hervorgeht wie gefragt die Domain ist (z.b. Statistiken, Benennung von anderen Seiten die auf die Domain verlinkt haben etc.), ist nicht mal der Domainname interessant.
Somit sehe ich auch keinen Wert in der Domain.

Und wenn ich schon "Sedo" lese, stellt sich mir gleich die Frage wie hoch Deine Verkaufsprovision bei der ganzen Geschichte ist.

Ich vermute auch dass der Beitrag bald gelöscht ist.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. August 2006)

Na da will ich mal nicht so sein... 
Da der Mülleimer gerade voll ist (Kann die Hosting-Webserver-Mod-Front mal bitte wieder den Müll runterbringen?), schließ ich nur mal ab.


----------

